# moving to calabria



## adi

hello new to this forum i want to buy a house in calabria an also work there with my girlfriend as iam fed up in uk bin italy many times and love it can anyone give me some advice thanks


----------



## Calabrese7

Hi there, my advice is to visit first for a holiday. If you like what you see find a job then move! Finding a job can prove a little difficult; teaching English is your best bet. You need a TEFL cert for that.

Good luck!!!


----------



## adi

Calabrese7 said:


> Hi there, my advice is to visit first for a holiday. If you like what you see find a job then move! Finding a job can prove a little difficult; teaching English is your best bet. You need a TEFL cert for that.
> 
> Good luck!!!


sorry took so long to respond been away for a few days calabrese7 thanks for the advice


----------



## Evinson

Calabrese7 said:


> Hi there, my advice is to visit first for a holiday. If you like what you see find a job then move! Finding a job can prove a little difficult; teaching English is your best bet. You need a TEFL cert for that.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Hello Calabrese, you mentioned english work in the Calabrian region. I'm a qualified english teacher whose main love is painting so am looking for a coastal town village between Salerno and Reggio to live for 1, max 2 years with my wife and 2 young sons. I have an income which pays for necessities so am looking for a job mainly to meet people and play a small role in the local community. If you have any suggestions please let me know. Best regards, Evinson


----------



## patyrod

Adi, did you ever move to Calabria?


----------



## ichinyo

*How did you ge the job?*

I am an American, how did you get this job in the first place? What do you recommend?


----------



## CalabrianServices

*Working in Calabria*

Hi there, I myself worked as a teacher in an English academy here in Calabria in Vibo Valentia before setting up my company and although a course is a good idea alot of the private schools depend more on you been able to converse with the students in a clear and consise manner rather than be a master of the language. As far as looking for work goes just choose the area you like and send emails to all the schools in the area, you will find these on the internet and also try looking for local newspaper of the region where they will advertise.
If you want to go the whole hog you can set up as a private teacher, the Italians are very keen to learn English and for many is a good escape from Calabria for them as many work on the ships and English is essential in order to rise up the ranks.
Working self employed is not cheap and the basic cost of your stamp and someone to do the book work will be about €400.00 a month but well worth it as students expect to pay up to €15.00 per hour for private tuition.

if you are moving to an area where there are not many English speaking teachers also think about doing group sessions and English speaking meetings(in a bar) as this will help you integrate into the community as well as earn a living.

As for other jobs, try local estate agents or larger companies as they often need people to speak to the English speaking clients and may offer you a job or commision. 

Good luck.


----------



## ladolcevita78

adi said:


> hello new to this forum i want to buy a house in calabria an also work there with my girlfriend as iam fed up in uk bin italy many times and love it can anyone give me some advice thanks


Hi there!

I have been living in calabria for the past year and I wouldnt recommend moving here. There is a lack of job opportunties and if you do find a job either they dont pay you or the pay isnt worth your time!

I would suggest working up north.

Come here for a holiday first and see how you find it. When you start having to visit offices get paper work done it becomes a nightmare!

Best of luck!


----------

